# bico



## LuCyLe

Hola! Cómo puedo traducir "fazer bicos"??
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Sin más contexto no es posible dar una opinión definitiva.  Bico puede significar punta, ángulo, pluma de escribir, boca , chupete, trabajo ocasional y otras cosas más.
Si te refieres al gesto que hacen con la boca los niños cuando están próximos al llanto, te sugiero* hacer pucheros*.


----------



## vf2000

"Fazer bicos" é trabalhar informalmente, em um e em outro lugar, sem contrato. Não sei como diriam em espanhol, deixo para os nativos.


----------



## willy2008

Sería mas o menos lo mismo, por aquí diríamos picotear,*esta picoteando un dia aquí otro alla...*


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> "Fazer bicos" é trabalhar informalmente, em um e em outro lugar, sem contrato. Não sei como diriam em espanhol, deixo para os nativos.


 
Hacer chapuzas.


----------



## troglodita

Bico traducido al español significa, jornalero (jornaleiro), changa (bico), trabajo informal sin contrato (trabalho informal).


----------



## Carfer

Não me atrevo a sugerir uma tradução sem mais contexto. Cuidado, porque além do significado de trabalho informal (situação para a qual a expressão mais comum aqui é, no entanto, '_fazer biscates_'), _'fazer bicos'_ tem, no calão do português europeu, um significado sexual: o de sexo oral, feito pela mulher a um homem (para o qual também não é, aliás, a expressão mais corrente).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Concordo com o Carfer: "fazer biscates".


----------



## vemcaluisa

No Brasil "fazer bico" não tem significado sexual. Pelo menos nunca ouvi assim.


----------



## Nonstar

vemcaluisa said:


> No Brasil "fazer bico" não tem significado sexual. Pelo menos nunca ouvi assim.


Concordo, nunca ouvi com conotação sexual por aqui. Há um outro sentido para fazer bico, que seria desgostar, achar ruim, expressar descontentamento.
"Ela fez bico quando disse que íamos sair."


----------



## englishmania

É verdade, em Portugal, "fazer um bico" é uma expressão que sugere uma prática sexual. E confesso que nunca ouvi "fazer bicos" com o sentido de "fazer uns biscates".

O outro "fazer bico" que mencionaram é "fazer beicinho" em Portugal.


----------



## Nonstar

Hoje em dia também se diz "fazer uma correria".


----------



## troglodita

Carfer, no Brasil "fazer bico" não tem significado sexual.


----------



## Carfer

troglodita said:


> Carfer, no Brasil "fazer bico" não tem significado sexual.


 
Acredito, eu também não disse que tinha, disse só que tinha em Portugal. E, se vir bem, LuCyLe, não especificou a variante de português a que se referia. O facto de ser argentina só aumenta a probabilidade de que queira o português do Brasil mas não obriga a presumir que seja esse o seu alvo.


----------



## troglodita

ok, Carfer vale la aclaración, abrigado.


----------



## pkogan

Na Argentina, "fazer bico": _hacer changas_, istó é, um trabalho sem continuidade e com pouco dinheiro.


----------

